# bottom heavy men



## chicken legs (Nov 17, 2012)

This is just a request but I would love to read about pear shaped men gaining weight. Yum, i mean, thanks in advance:eat2:


----------



## RayJay25101956 (Nov 20, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> This is just a request but I would love to read about pear shaped men gaining weight. Yum, i mean, thanks in advance:eat2:



On the straight side there's the first chapters of Skinnie Minnie's saga "The New Woman" in the library.

On the Gay side there was (though I can't find it anywhere) a comic called Randy Pear.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I'm usually a belly girl but pear shaped men can be really sexy. There need to be more stories like this. (Maybe I'll just have to write one, lol.)


----------

